# Need help with bumper



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So today i was backing out of a driveway and my car fell of the curb and my bumper got damaged when it dropped. the left front of the bumper has a sag and as you can tell in the pictures there is a gap. If i lift the bumper with my hands it lines up perfect. No gaps anymore but when i let go it drops again. Is there a way to lock it into place again?


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

So today i decided to carefully remove the left side of the bumper. It came off pretty easy since i suspected something had broken. Sure enough one of the plastic notches broke(#2 Pic). Looks like this notch goes into this plastic edge (picture #3) i was thinking of using some kind of strong glue. If anyone has any advice or any type of suggestion please let me know. Thanks


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

I fixed the problem. i went to Pep Boys and bought some crazy glue and glued it first. Waited about 10 mins and the i put some PermaPoxy Plastic Weld that stuff is no joke. Worked beautifully. It dried in like 10 mins and the hold was stronger than before. Popped the bumper back in. now its good as new. Perfect alignment. The Picture below shows the Permapoxy on the broken plastic part. It looks like vaseline but it was has like plastic.


----------

